# portraits of animals



## echoyjeff222 (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, does anyone here have experience with taking photographs of animals (dogs, cats, chickens, cows, pigs, donkeys?). I am doing a school project that involves me taking photographs on an animal sanctuary. I want to make the shots unique and reflective of the environment (animals there have suffered a lot). Any tips?


----------



## dennybeall (Jan 23, 2015)

Getting down low and as close as you can safely get will help. Take a clicker or bell and a couple of bright toys to try to get them to look at you.  Check your background a lot as you take your pictures.


----------

